# new, small Geko-style catty



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, here are some pictures of the sling I have shoot in my last video. It`s a gift from Geko. He has cut out the blank.
I only did the curves with my knive and finished the catty with sand paper.










Sweet little shooter, accurate from the first shot.
No fork or thumb or finger hits if you flip the catty and stretch the band enough.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes like it nice little pocket shooter that packs a punch


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I like mine a little bigger but nice looking none the less, and you sure can shoot it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> Ok, here are some pictures of the sling I have shoot in my last video. It`s a gift from Geko. He has cut out the blank.
> I only did the curves with my knive and finished the catty with sand paper.
> 
> 
> ...


What is the measurement between the forks? What is the Model Name of this Geko Shooter? 
Small Shooter but you have the gift to make it work for you.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that a lot. It looks like a great little shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a handsome little devil, isn't it?


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

that thing looks awesome i wish i could make something like that haha


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> View attachment 1645
> View attachment 1646


HolyMoly a pickle fork sized catty!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Skit Slunga said:


> View attachment 1645
> View attachment 1646


HolyMoly a pickle fork sized catty!








[/quote]


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your nice comments!!

Regards
Torsten


----------

